# If anyone wants to know why Shiny Andy is shiny...



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

it's because he's a STAR...a superstar!!!

Thankyou Andy, what you've done means a lot to all the ADANA people and hundreds of dogs.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This was asked once before. I thought maybe he had a shiny bald head, but I think he said it was somekind of pet name?????????????? Good on him tho for helping out when its needed!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...... hey, he's not far from you Mary, why not invite him round this evening and we could have a mini party at yours lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Hmm.. shame it´s not tomorrow instead! I´ve got to get the PC first, then wipe it and reinstall everything!

Shiny is because I once owned a car that was mainly bare aluminium and needed polishing everytime you took it outside!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> it's because he's a STAR...a superstar!!!
> 
> Thankyou Andy, what you've done means a lot to all the ADANA people and hundreds of dogs.


He's one of the Shiny happy people

Everyone around love them, love them
Put it in your hands
Take it take it
There's no time to cry
Happy happy
Put it in your heart
Where tomorrow shines
Gold and silver shine

Well it's better than I had to polish the car!!! Well done Andy from all the dogs of Spain  (bet he's blushing now )


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nigele2 said:


> He's one of the Shiny happy people
> 
> Everyone around love them, love them
> Put it in your hands
> ...


In my last will and testament, I have requested that song to be played at my funeral!!! (sorry to be morbid)

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> In my last will and testament, I have requested that song to be played at my funeral!!! (sorry to be morbid)
> 
> Jo xxx




Hmm....
I've asked my son to read selected verses from 'Gray's Elegy'. He thinks I'm nuts....
Not too sure about the music, though. Something solemn and classical, probably.
Or Benny Hill's 'Ernie'.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Hmm....
> I've asked my son to read selected verses from 'Gray's Elegy'. He thinks I'm nuts....
> Not too sure about the music, though. Something solemn and classical, probably.
> Or Benny Hill's 'Ernie'.


"The curfew tolls the knell of parting day,
The lowing herd winds slowly o'er the lea,
The ploughman homeward plods his weary way,
And leaves the world to darkness and to me."

Hhhmmm, thats a jolly little verse!! But I guess funerals arent supposed to be happy occasions. I just like REMs "Shiny, Happy People" cos its such a happy sound and I want people to celebrate rather than snivvle

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> But I guess funerals arent supposed to be happy occasions.


why not?? If the person has played their innings to the best of their ability and made a few people smile we should all celebrate 

I think football fans applauding their heros is far better than a minutes silence. 

I noted in Belfast the people even applauded the hurricane in the cathedral. 

Shiny happy people is what I would like to see at my funeral - but not for awhile yet


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

They'll have to do the dance at my funeral!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> "The curfew tolls the knell of parting day,
> The lowing herd winds slowly o'er the lea,
> The ploughman homeward plods his weary way,
> And leaves the world to darkness and to me."
> ...



Nah...not that verse!! The poem has about thirty verses..

This is the one:

The boast of heraldry, the pomp of power
And all that beauty, all that wealth e'er gave
Await alike the inevitable hour.
The paths of glory lead but to the grave.

That kind of puts us in our place, I think.....
The Epitaph is worth a read too, it's the last four verses. I love that poem. Two well-known phrases come from it: 'Far from the madding crowd's ignoble strife' and 'Paths of glory' which was the title of an old Kirk Douglas film about the French Army mutiny in 1917.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyways.. this thread is supposed to be about me being great not death!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ShinyAndy said:


> Anyways.. this thread is supposed to be about me being great not death!!!



ooooppppsss :tape2::tape2::tape2: 

Better get ready to go and see mary then !!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> ooooppppsss :tape2::tape2::tape2:
> 
> Better get ready to go and see mary then !!!!
> 
> Jo xxx




Sorry Andy...it's me age


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> ooooppppsss :tape2::tape2::tape2:
> 
> Better get ready to go and see mary then !!!!
> 
> ...


Bloody 'ell!!! I'm still in me tankini ( not a pretty sight)
What time will you be here??
I'd better get under the shower and find some decent clothes..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Bloody 'ell!!! I'm still in me tankini ( not a pretty sight)
> What time will you be here??
> I'd better get under the shower and find some decent clothes..


It'll probably be hours yet Mary, give me time to get lost and end up in Gib and then expect a phone call!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> It'll probably be hours yet Mary, give me time to get lost and end up in Gib and then expect a phone call!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


You've got my number!!


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

So you say! 

I'm still with Jo - I think you have a bald shiny head - lol 



ShinyAndy said:


> Hmm.. shame it´s not tomorrow instead! I´ve got to get the PC first, then wipe it and reinstall everything!
> 
> Shiny is because I once owned a car that was mainly bare aluminium and needed polishing everytime you took it outside!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Not that it looked like that for very long!


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

OK so you had a shiny car - still doesn't disprove that you are bald  lol



ShinyAndy said:


> Not that it looked like that for very long!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Well you wouldn´t need to be a top notch private detective to find that out!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Well you wouldn´t need to be a top notch private detective to find that out!


well you have hair according to your IT link - but that might be a very old piccie - or it might not even be you


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL, would be a bit wierd doing that having just spent a fortune on rebranding and printing!


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

It looks as if you have less hair in your boat photo - but to be fair you still have hair although as ShinyAndy I will still think of you as a baldie. Sorry - must be another blonde moment! lol



ShinyAndy said:


> LOL, would be a bit wierd doing that having just spent a fortune on rebranding and printing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Probably the summer so had a short back n sides


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I can reveal.....Andy has hair and is a rather nice-looking young man.
I met him and Georgina this afternoon which was a real pleasure. They brought the computer for ADANA and loads of ideas about fundraising.
Andy...you aren't just a star, you're a Supernova!!!!
Thankyou both so much 
from Mary, ADANA and 184 abandoned dogs and puppies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I can reveal.....Andy has hair and is a rather nice-looking young man.
> I met him and Georgina this afternoon which was a real pleasure. They brought the computer for ADANA and loads of ideas about fundraising.
> Andy...you aren't just a star, you're a Supernova!!!!
> Thankyou both so much
> from Mary, ADANA and 184 abandoned dogs and puppies.


Yes well done Andy. Isnt Mary lovely!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo; Isnt Mary lovely!!
Jo xxx[/QUOTE said:


> And there we were, saying what a clever, perceptive woman you are...
> OH says were you under the influence writing this??


----------

